# Unsicherheiten bei der Passwort-Rücksetzung des Playstation Network



## Newsfeed (18 Mai 2011)

Sony hat seine Web-Server zur Rücksetzung des Passwortes des Playstation Network abgeschaltet, nachdem Berichte über ein erneutes Sicherheitsleck auftauchten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

